# Electrogoniómetro



## rodrigog (May 11, 2006)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodrigo, soy estudiante de Ingenieria Informatica, y dentro de mi carrera tengo algunos ramos de electrónica.
             En uno de los ramos que estoy cursando me pidieron que desarrollara un electrogoniómetro.  La verdad es que mi conocimientos son bastante básicos y por lo mismo no tengo una total seguridad de los implementos utilizados.
              Si alguien puede ayudarme, dandome algún tipo de especificaciones de materiales, o si me pueden facilitar algún tipo de información, se lo agradecería mucho.

             Si no me responden mediante el foro, pueden escribirme a :

rodrigog.84@gmail.com
rcubain@hotmail.com


----------



## Ehecatl (May 12, 2006)

¿qué aplicación va a tener el goniómetro? ¿dimensiones?


----------

